# My Fishes



## frank_ortiz2009 (Apr 25, 2009)

Well here are some couple of pics of my left over fishes and also my still alive crab...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

you mean soon to drown crab and soon to be dead from stunting fishes!


----------



## TBS_Dave (Oct 6, 2008)

Zakk said:


> you mean soon to drown crab and soon to be dead from stunting fishes!


Geez, why don't you just lay off the guy. If you don't like him or his methods, then just ignore him.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

Some are just not smart enough to catch on Zakk, don't waste your time.


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

yea i really like this forums as there are alot of smart and helpful people but the only bad thing is how rude some of these know-it-alls can be, no one deserves that, the problem is you being rude will discourage people and they will just give up instead of learning and fixing the problem


----------



## Fishychic (Dec 7, 2008)

On Zakks behalf, Zakk WAS polite and helpful to him at first. He asked for advice, we gave it too him, he didn't want it (which I respect). However, he keeps asking us what to do but Frank doesn't care to hear it! 

I Just think some people on this forum are HUGE animal lovers and it just down right SUCKS to see all the wrong fish and invertabres in the same tank and the owner not care whatsoever. 

Seriously, Zakk just wants him to do what is right, he isn't being a "know-it-all".


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

Hydr0 JoE said:


> yea i really like this forums as there are alot of smart and helpful people but the only bad thing is how rude some of these know-it-alls can be, no one deserves that, the problem is you being rude will discourage people and they will just give up instead of learning and fixing the problem


lol Hydro....if you spent half the time i spent talkin to this numnut you'd be where i am. all he does is ask for help on the chatlines and then turns around and does what the heck he feels like. yea Joe.....i'm down right rude with this guy for the simple reason that he fails to understand whats being told to him and he comes back asking for help all over again AFTER . you my friend maybe a patience man and i pride my self in being patient however, in Franks case, he wore my patience thin. oh he isnt giving up. trust me. he is just gonna wind up killing more fish. his tank cannot handle the fish he has. he has:

1 Red Tail Tinfoil Barb
1 Common Pleco
1 Gourami
1 Black Cat Fish 
1 Fiddler Crab. 

amongst this list, the only fish suited for a 28GL as Franks is the gourami. Joe, the Foil alone gets to 18inches and more. i have seen Pleco's that are over 2 Feet in length! Black Cat fish served as a delicacy and they grow a good 12 inches! his fiddler has no way to get air and lets not forget that his fiddler is a brackish water invert and he has a freshwater setup and also crabs NEED place to burrow and NEED to surface for air! all that is suited for his 28GL is the gourami! John and my self explained this to him on the chatlines and yet he wants to start a Saltwater Tank with a clownfish! that pushed all my buttons! i am no know it all Joe and will never claim to be one but i come with enought experience in this hobby to know what will survive in a tank and what will not. i apologize if i am rude and come across as a know it all. 

Ps: he doesnt even know if he is on well water or city water. 

ATC your right. i am wasting my time with this troll.


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about it Zakk. Some people have their mind made up even before they ask the question. There are those that already know or have been told it's a mistake and are only looking for someone to legitimize their decisions.


----------



## Victoria1984 (Jan 7, 2009)

why add a crab it will nip the fins of ur fish plus crabs like to come out of the water time to time bad move dude


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

why not just walk away then? i didnt know he bothered so much


----------



## frank_ortiz2009 (Apr 25, 2009)

well last night i feed my fishies crickets and they ated them like nothing....

well im going to trade my fish today or later this week...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

i'm not sure by that first sentence since i dont speak Texan but i am glad u decided to trade your fishes in!


----------



## frank_ortiz2009 (Apr 25, 2009)

hey zakk do u know if any of my fishies are going lay eggs...


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

This will not happen with any of the fish in your tank. Not likely I think.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

GOD SAVE ME! can i please kill him?


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

You my friend have buttons to be pushed.  Relax and breath deap.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

grrrrrrrrrr he cant be serious!!!!!!!!!!! he has 3 diff species of fish! HOW DOES HE THINK THEY WILL MATE!?!?!?!? this is like asking if a cat will mate with a dog!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frank_ortiz2009 (Apr 25, 2009)

i was just ****************in around with u...

i like makin u mad because i act stupid to see if people knows what they are tellin me...


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

whats that think they call when a bull is done taking a dump?!?!?!?!?


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wait you play stupid to see if ppl know what they are talking about?!


----------



## Againsthecurent (Jan 22, 2009)

frank_ortiz2009 said:


> i was just ****************in around with u...
> 
> i like makin u mad because i act stupid to see if people knows what they are tellin me...


That would be the definition of a troll. Please grow up.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

*sigh* do we really need drama on a forum about fish?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I hardly believe this guy is just playing around, thats not a black catfish, thats a iridescent shark and forget 2 feet long, its gonna get 4 feet long. He shows all the signs of just not being smart, typing is bad, fish selection is ignorant, asks for advice then doesn't listen, and he just doesn't care. Let him ask questions from his brother since it seems like thats the only person who's advice he seems to care about. It's time to forget about this guy.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

2 words, ignore list. Go to user CP, edit ignore list, add him to your ignore list and you won't see his posts.


----------

